
22 Things You Should Give Up If You Want to Be a Successful Developer - shvetsovdm
https://iamdi.dev/22-things-you-should-give-up-if-you-want-to-be-a-successful-developer/
======
WheelsAtLarge
These are all good points but the one I wished people would follow all the
time is number 10. I've had to debug code that the original programmers
thought was clever and short but every time I've had to spend extra, wasted,
time deciphering it. Clever code does not equal good code. The goal should be
simplicity.

10\. Give Up Writing Smart Code “Debugging is twice as hard as writing the
code in the first place. Therefore, if you write the code as cleverly as
possible, you are, by definition, not smart enough to debug it.”

— Brian Kernighan

~~~
shvetsovdm
By default, it’s difficult to follow the rule of writing simple, readable
code. We want to show how smart we are, how we can write something that others
cannot do. It is in our nature.

Over time, when we gain experience and self-confidence, we begin to appreciate
the simple and understandable code.

Another, more difficult, way is to consciously apply the “avoid smart code”
rule and follow it every time you solve a problem with code

